# High Def should be a suggestion factor



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know how TiVo prioritizes the factors that go into choosing what suggested programming is recorded, but if I'd want it to record the same program in High Def over Standard Def. Further, there's enough Hi Def content for it to throw it in the mix at a much higher rate than it does now.

Therefore I propose that in the TiVo Suggestions area, the user be queried as to their preference for High Def, either a discrete "Yes, I care" to a 1 to 10 rating, where 10 equals, "Only record High Definition Suggestions".

I just added the expander hard drive, and the suggestions could be much juicier. I'd say it understands what my kids like to watch quite accurately, but the shows I record for my wife and I are given short shrift. And while it understands I like to watch Yankee games, why do I have three hours of one recorded on YES, when I exclusively watch them on YESHD?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

danschn said:


> I don't know how TiVo prioritizes the factors that go into choosing what suggested programming is recorded, but if I'd want it to record the same program in High Def over Standard Def. Further, there's enough Hi Def content for it to throw it in the mix at a much higher rate than it does now.
> 
> Therefore I propose that in the TiVo Suggestions area, the user be queried as to their preference for High Def, either a discrete "Yes, I care" to a 1 to 10 rating, where 10 equals, "Only record High Definition Suggestions".
> 
> I just added the expander hard drive, and the suggestions could be much juicier. I'd say it understands what my kids like to watch quite accurately, but the shows I record for my wife and I are given short shrift. And while it understands I like to watch Yankee games, why do I have three hours of one recorded on YES, when I exclusively watch them on YESHD?


One workaround is to delete the analog channels that you also have HD versions of, so they can't be recorded from. This should clean up SD suggestions when there's an HD version available.


----------



## dagware (Aug 17, 2008)

Gregor said:


> One workaround is to delete the analog channels that you also have HD versions of, so they can't be recorded from. This should clean up SD suggestions when there's an HD version available.


Brilliant -- thanks! I should have thought of that, and I'm going to do that right now.

Still, it would be nice if we could "weight" HD one way or the other.

Dan


----------

